# Cochinita Pibil: Leaf substitute



## Suthseaxa (Feb 20, 2017)

Can anyone suggest a good substitute for banana leaves in cochinita pibil? Not something I can get  I did think foil, but then I'm concerned the acids will react with the aluminium during the long cooking time.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 20, 2017)

Aluminum foil shouldn't be a problem. Can you get grape leaves? You might have to use lots of them and probably need to double wrap, but the should work. You can get achiote and sour orange juice?


----------



## medtran49 (Feb 20, 2017)

You could also wrap in parchment paper before wrapping in foil.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 20, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> You could also wrap in parchment paper before wrapping in foil.



This.  Or just parchment


----------



## medtran49 (Feb 20, 2017)

It needs to be kept closed while cooking, not sure I'd trust just parchment with a long cooking time.


----------



## Suthseaxa (Feb 20, 2017)

Great suggestions. Thank you


----------



## caseydog (Feb 20, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Aluminum foil shouldn't be a problem. Can you get grape leaves? You might have to use lots of them and probably need to double wrap, but the should work. You can get achiote and sour orange juice?



I've not made cochinita pibil, but I've seen it made by chef Rick Bayless. He uses pork shoulder, which is *very* forgiving. I think that if you get the herbs and spices right, the banana leaf wrapper will not be a big deal. I don't think the banana leaves do much, if anything, for flavor. It seems to be more for the steaming process. I think you could use parchment paper and get good results. 

CD


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 21, 2017)

Banana leaves do add some flavor, but they're not easy to come by. I've made cochinita pibil using nothing but foil. It works fine.


----------



## medtran49 (Feb 21, 2017)

They have them in the freezer case in regular markets here with other "ethnic" foods.


----------



## Suthseaxa (Feb 23, 2017)

I'll take your advice and use foil/paper. My initial idea was foil; I was just concerned about the prolonged acidic environment reacting with the aluminium!


----------



## rmpbklyn (Jul 18, 2020)

other suggestions are cornhusks(not ediable), grape leaves(mideastern roll these), ti leave, lotus leaf


----------

